# Site made with Rapidweaver => Windows?



## scott1137 (Aug 14, 2009)

Client had someone build her a site in Rapidweaver. She wants me to upload and manage her site. I have Windows XP Pro. Can install Linux but no Mac access. Know of a way I can use what has been made? It's not online, only in the Mac. Thanks, Scott


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Presumably they will just be html and css so just copy the files onto a memory stick on the Mac and then copy them on to the PC and ftp them. I wouldn't have thought that they are in a proprietary format so that should work.


----------



## scott1137 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you,

Yes having html and css files would be nice.

From what I can find on the net Rapipweave stores at least the whole project, if not the individual files, as .rwsw.

I will go look at the site on the computer in the next few days, copy what I can of the site - by screen capture if nothing else, and report back.

Scott


----------



## scott1137 (Aug 14, 2009)

Looked at the site. The files are not html and css but apple core files. Copied it to flash but can't do anything with it. Fortunately the site is not complicated so will start over. Thanks for your help nonetheless. Scott


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

That's unusual. Good luck with the recoding.


----------

